# FreeMax Twister, Augvape VX200, Smok Nord 19 & More



## Gizmo (20/3/19)

New Arrivals:

Freemax Twister 80W Kit Black
Smok Nord AIO 19 Kit
Augvape VX200 Box Mod
Nord Mesh Coil 0.6OHM
Smok Stick V9 Max
Smok TFV8 Baby V2-S2 Coils
Geek Vape Zeus X Rainbow

Restocks:

iJoy Mystique Tank
Vaporesso NRG SE Tank
Nord Ceramic Coil 1.4Ohm
Smok Nord Kit
Vaporesso GT Mesh Coils
Vaporesso Swag Kit
Vaporesso GT4 Coils
Vaporesso Luxe Nano Kit
Breeze 2 0.6Ohm Coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/3/19)

Check them out here --->

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest


----------

